
A form of offline payments is being developed for Bitcoin’s Lightning Network - nawazcrypto
https://decrypt.co/10655/lightning-rod-offline-payments-bitcoin-lightning-network
======
robbya
> Sheinfeld said he would not describe the functionality as “offline Lightning
> payments” but as the “ability to pay someone and go offline right after
> you’ve sent the payment”—so the payee is offline during the payment.

So not a fully offline method.

